# Zacheyp's clownfish breeding



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi guys! I have a 20 long reef which is going great. I am now ready for a new project. I don't have the space for a big reef so i am gonna breed clownfish! I am planning to start out small. 1 pair in a 10 gal with a 10 gal breeding tank. The pair of clowns that really intigues me is a naked ocellaris paired with a midnight ocellaris. What would you think of a baby of those 2 fish?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

sounds good, goodluck getting them into breeding condition.


----------



## zacheyp (Dec 27, 2011)

thank, i wonder what the babies will look like


----------

